# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Protection par mot de passe sur un rpertoire virtuel dans IIS 7

## vinz102

Bonjour  tous,

dans IIS 6, j'avais configur un rpertoire virtuel protg par mot de passe:

en activant le bouton radio Toujours utiliser les informations d'identification de l'utilisateur authentifi lors de l'accs au rpertoire rseau. dans la bote de dialogue Se connecter en tant que.en ajoutant galement l'authentification de base.

Dans IIS 7 par contre, je ne trouve pas le fameux bouton radio Toujours utiliser les informations d'identification de l'utilisateur authentifi lors de l'accs au rpertoire rseau.. On retrouve par contre un autre bouton radio dans cette bote de dialogue : Utilisateur de l'application (authentification directe). Est-ce que c'est la mme chose?

J'ai tent de configurer mon rpertoire virtuel en cochant ce nouveau bouton radio dans IIS 7 et j'obtient une erreur 500. 

Par contre, si j'indique un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe dans la bote de dialogue Se connecter en tant que, n'importe qui obtient l'accs  mon rpertoire virtuel mme si l'authentification de base est active.

Comment faire pour que le rpertoire virtuel soit protg par mot de passe dans IIS 7.

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## vinz102

J'ai finalement trouv la rponse  ma propre question. 

Il faut se rendre dans IIS 7 - Pool d'applications - Choisir l'application dsire et cliquer sur Paramtres avancs. Dans Paramtres avancs, configurer l'identit avec un utilisateur qui a accs au rpertoire sur le serveur distant.

----------

